# Horrible accudent



## Irishlady (29 May 2016)

You guys must hear this all the time, but I'm having an issue at my yard. There are several staff members who have stolen items and spread gossip, which has really gotten me down, but it all imploded yesterday. I was riding my horse in the outdoor school and ons of the staff members started waving her fork around by the school. My friends horse spooked and she cried out for the girl to stop, but she didn't. My horse spooked and I'm now lying in a hospital bed with a dislocated hip, blood in my kidney and a neck brace on. I'm in agony. My horse has cut up all his front legs too. The staff member responsible hasn't apologised or accepted responsibility for this, and I'm now being harassed via text because I'm being 'dramatic' about it. Am I being dramatic? My horse almost killed me today because of some silly child's thoughtless actions and I am fuming and upset. I am looking to move yard immediately, but I'm devastated. I feel turned upon and I'm in agony too.


----------



## concorde (30 May 2016)

Stop reading their texts , just concentrate on your own recovery.
Gentle hugs to you.
Once you are feeling better you can move your horse to a more sensible yard.


----------



## vidis (30 May 2016)

You poor, poor thing. Get well soon, change your number or block theirs, and move to a new yard. Maybe family/friends could help you do that while you recover. Life is too short for that nonsense.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 May 2016)

Keep their texts on your phone but don't read them .
Keep them because they will be very useful when you if you decide to sue the yard owner .
Ask your friend to write down today exactly what happened but tell no one she has done this .
If your a BHS member you could start by using their legal helpline then you need a no win no fee type lawyer .
I hope you get over your injuries quickly .
Please find a new yard.


----------



## WandaMare (30 May 2016)

Try not to dwell on the bitterness at the yard, it will just wind you up and slow down your recovery. At least you know it is not the right yard for you and your horse now, so concentrate on finding somewhere more suitable for the future and put your energies into getting yourself better. Take care x


----------



## LadyDarcy (30 May 2016)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you. I pray you get well soon. I think Goldenstars advice is spot on.


----------



## Irishlady (30 May 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Keep their texts on your phone but don't read them .
Keep them because they will be very useful when you if you decide to sue the yard owner .
Ask your friend to write down today exactly what happened but tell no one she has done this .
If your a BHS member you could start by using their legal helpline then you need a no win no fee type lawyer .
I hope you get over your injuries quickly .
Please find a new yard.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all your advice guys. Is it worth suing the yard? I'm trying not to be angry about it, but I can't help it. I really think they are liable for reprimand because of negligence. I have found a lovely new yard though, and am moving Finnick there tomorrow


----------



## bluebellfreddy (30 May 2016)

You are not being dramatic, if you have injuries you have them!! I would not bother with suing, unless you have long term injuries and will need the money adapt to a new life. You will just create even more bitterness, and take up a lot of your time for only a little output. Put the whole thing behind you and really enjoy your new yard. Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2016)

I can't get my head around the timing of this. Your horse put you in hospital yesterday evening and you have already found him a new yard and he is moving tomorrow even though you are in hospital with a dislocated hip and neck brace on?

Your a quick worker. I hope you recover as quickly.


----------



## JenJ (30 May 2016)

ycbm said:



			I can't get my head around the timing of this. Your horse put you in hospital yesterday evening and you have already found him a new yard and he is moving tomorrow even though you are in hospital with a dislocated hip and neck brace on?

Your a quick worker. I hope you recover as quickly.
		
Click to expand...

And discovered the HHO forum and signed up as a new member...


----------



## Beausmate (30 May 2016)

And undergone surgery only this morning...


----------



## Irishlady (30 May 2016)

I'm sorry what? I signed up last night and emailed a tonne of local yards in the night because I was distressed. I had minor surgery yesterday. Jesus, I came on here for advice and not to be picked on. I'm upset enough as it is!


----------



## Irishlady (30 May 2016)

I spent hours organising from my hospital bed. Is that a crime?


----------



## Tyssandi (31 May 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Keep their texts on your phone but don't read them .
Keep them because they will be very useful when you if you decide to sue the yard owner .
Ask your friend to write down today exactly what happened but tell no one she has done this .
If your a BHS member you could start by using their legal helpline then you need a no win no fee type lawyer .
I hope you get over your injuries quickly .
Please find a new yard.
		
Click to expand...

Very good advice  ^

 Don't read them  and if you do get out put your recorder on and record anything said,  sheer stupidity from the staff member and speak to someone regarding legal advice.  After all you may be able to sue for loss of earnings pain and discomfort.





Irishlady said:



			I'm sorry what? I signed up last night and emailed a tonne of local yards in the night because I was distressed. I had minor surgery yesterday. Jesus, I came on here for advice and not to be picked on. I'm upset enough as it is!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about  ^ I will pm you about that  they cannot help it.
The important thing is you healing up  and your horse heals.


----------



## Tyssandi (31 May 2016)

Irishlady said:



			I'm sorry what? I signed up last night and emailed a tonne of local yards in the night because I was distressed. I had minor surgery yesterday. Jesus, I came on here for advice and not to be picked on. I'm upset enough as it is!
		
Click to expand...

deleted


----------



## fatpiggy (31 May 2016)

Irishlady said:



			I'm sorry what? I signed up last night and emailed a tonne of local yards in the night because I was distressed. I had minor surgery yesterday. Jesus, I came on here for advice and not to be picked on. I'm upset enough as it is!
		
Click to expand...

On the couple of occasions I was in hospital mobile phones had to be kept switched off in case they interfered with the medical equipment.  
Without visiting the yard, how do you know it is "lovely"?  And if you have all the injuries you say, you wouldn't be allowed off the ward just yet.  And these yards all responded to night-time messages?

Lots of accidents happen at yards.  I wouldn't call waving a fork around particularly hazardous in the grand scheme of things.  You could just as well argue that it was your friend who caused the incident as their horse spooked first and set yours off.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			On the couple of occasions I was in hospital mobile phones had to be kept switched off in case they interfered with the medical equipment.  
Without visiting the yard, how do you know it is "lovely"?  And if you have all the injuries you say, you wouldn't be allowed off the ward just yet.  And these yards all responded to night-time messages?

Lots of accidents happen at yards.  I wouldn't call waving a fork around particularly hazardous in the grand scheme of things.  You could just as well argue that it was your friend who caused the incident as their horse spooked first and set yours off.
		
Click to expand...

Your way out of date on phones in hospital .
I have been in hospital a lot and have always been able to use my phone as was my brother whose been in a lot recently .
They don't use phones in the ICU but if your in there you can't use your phone anyway .


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2016)

They are only sending you texts and saying you are being dramatic to try and play the incident down.  It is called butt covering!

Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Makemineacob (1 June 2016)

OP, there are a lot of trolls that appear on here from time to time and generally someone who has joined very recently so that's why you have had a few comments querying that is all. 

Above all, your recovery is the most important thing. Ignore all texts but keep them just in case.  You've got a new yard and your horse has I guessed moved by now. Put the previous yard behind you and focus on your recovery and your nice new yard.  Wishing you a speedy recovery. x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 June 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Keep their texts on your phone but don't read them .
Keep them because they will be very useful when you if you decide to sue the yard owner .
Ask your friend to write down today exactly what happened but tell no one she has done this .
If your a BHS member you could start by using their legal helpline then you need a no win no fee type lawyer .
I hope you get over your injuries quickly .
Please find a new yard.
		
Click to expand...



This exactly!

I certainly think you should hold the yard to account, the staff need to learn how to behave around horses.

All the best for a good recovery for you and your horse.


----------



## wkiwi (12 June 2016)

Pearlsasinger said:



			This exactly!

I certainly think you should hold the yard to account, the staff need to learn how to behave around horses.

All the best for a good recovery for you and your horse.
		
Click to expand...

It might be hard for her to hold the yard fully to account, unless the incident was video'ed (sp?) to show that the person was actually negligent and close enough to make a difference to a normal horse. There is another post from this owner saying that this horse has a possible back/spine problem and has been bucking anyway; so I would think that the staff would argue that it wasn't safe to be ridden and the incident had nothing to do with them, and/or that the other horse's reaction caused the incident. Of course, if there are enough independent witnesses and/or video showing the connection then the outcome could be different.
As stated above though, the BHS (or your own insurance company) will give you more advice on what is needed in the way of evidence. I hope you post the outcome.


----------

